# Lamborghini Diablo SV- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A few weeks ago I had the pleasure of this beauty for company, it involved a long week, some 600 miles of travelling and about 150 metres of masking tape, but well worth it.

*Upon arrival.*




























Starting with the alloys, arches and tyres using Smartwheels and Megs de-greaser.




























Citrus pre-wash applied,










Various exterior trim cleansed using Citrus APC,



















Door shuts cleaned and de-greased,










Citrus wash applied via the foam lance and left to dwell for a short while, pressure rinsed and then washed using the usual safe practices.










Plenty of tar around the rear, dissolved using Tardis.



















Paintwork contaminents in abundance, removed using i4detailing lime clay.










Finally after a couple of hours de-contaminating the paintwork, a final rinse using 0 ppm filtered water.










Some carbon deposits from the exhausts removed with Werkstat Prime,




























The majority of defects removed using a Gloss-it light cut pad or LC spot pad for the tighter areas and M105, a couple of 50/50's.



















Either side of the 50/50,



















Bonnet before and after,




























Lower sill before and after,



















Plenty of DA and block sanding marks,



















Top of bumper before and after,



















Rear spoiler before and after,



















Paintwork refined using M205 on a Festool finishing pad,










Brought outside for a rinse down with filtered water to remove the polishing dust,



















Rear lights polished using a Megs spot pad and IP3.02,



















Light surrounds and black trim polished by hand with Werkstat prime,










Tailpipes polished using fine grade wirewool and Megs metal, finally sealed with blackfire wet diamond metal,



















***Paintwork cleansed using Blackfire gloss enhancing polish.
***Sealed with Blackfire wet diamond, applied via the DA, cured and removed.
***Finally topped using Zymol Destiny.
***Alloys protected with Swissvax autobahn to the fascias, Blackfire metal sealant to dishes.
***Rubbers nourished with SV seal feed.
***Glass cleansed throughout using 3M glass foam.
***Tyres, arches and hard plastics dressed with SV pneu.
***Final wipedown using Werkstat Glos.

*Results.*









































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks wicked:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning work, love it !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Wicked Job Matey


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My neighbour has one of those in the same colour. He comes out when i am doing my car or others and asks when i will do his, which saves me knocking on his door to beg him to let me:lol:. If i can get it even half as nice as that we will be both be over the moon. Great work

Matt


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

always love these...what id rather call a proper lambo....


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Rob:thumb:


----------



## itshowiplay (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful job mate, but after several years in NY all yellow cars just remind me of taxis! 

(Although you wouldnt care what the meter said after a ride in one of these! )


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely! Liking the Cosseh thats stripped out too


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work Rob, wicked job and stunning results :buffer: 

Awesome finish, sensational, pleasure to read and watch the beast unfold :thumb:

Respect LARGE 

Mike Jack & Joe :wave:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Very hard to get yellow to shine like that, awesome job on a rare beauty!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome just awesome Rob

Baz


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Absolutly cracking job, what about the reflections in the final pics.

its a shame it gets dark now early as the pictures are not as easy to take.

well done rob:thumb:


----------



## javierpeba (May 2, 2010)

Lovely car and great work!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Stunning work Rob, Iconic car and you have really done it proud with that finish, well done mate.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Very VERY nice - this shot for me:



gleammachine said:


>


Pre wax too!

What's the citrus degreaser/APC you're using?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work, looks wet!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Superb!!

Giallo Fly! great colour :thumb:

Fatastic job... There are lots tight areas on them Diablo's... rear screen is fun to get at.. Did you do the engine bay or interior? would like to see..

I should be either blk or grey alcantara stitched yellow with white or yellow clock, its an early 98 car as the exhaust's changed in 98 for a more oval shape.. Unless owner has put something different on of course...

STUNNING JOB:buffer:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning finish and great attention to the details! :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Outstanding work,and what a car.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

pure class


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> What's the citrus degreaser/APC you're using?


Use Valetpro citrus pre-wash, have been for a number of years now and find it effective & wax friendly also.
In regards to APC I've been trying out Tesco's stardrops, come across it by accident and find it works equally if not better than the dedicated brands.



123quackers said:


> Superb!!
> 
> Giallo Fly! great colour :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,

I did do the interior, but it only warranted a quick once over and too dark for any pictures, from memory it was dark grey alcantara with matching stitching.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Use Valetpro citrus pre-wash, have been for a number of years now and find it effective & wax friendly also.
> In regards to APC I've been trying out Tesco's stardrops, come across it by accident and find it works equally if not better than the dedicated brands.


Excellent, cheers. In the first post you said you did the exterior trim with citrus degreaser - was that just the VP pre-wash diluted into a spray bottle? I have some of this and I've only really done lower panels with it. I did wonder if it would work through a lance but it was suggested that it could stain trim, especially if it dried on. Does it do a good job of stripping back existing protection through if the whole car is coated in it? I assume it would be subject to dilution.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great job there mate


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Phoarrrr I want! No 'firing order' pics?

Beautifully done Rob:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

how long did that take matey. fantastic job.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

stunning, lovely finnish! :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

When I win the lottery, your doing all my cars!


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

My chilhood dream car, maybe one day 

Looks sensational I absolutely love it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Excellent, cheers. In the first post you said you did the exterior trim with citrus degreaser - was that just the VP pre-wash diluted into a spray bottle? I have some of this and I've only really done lower panels with it. I did wonder if it would work through a lance but it was suggested that it could stain trim, especially if it dried on. Does it do a good job of stripping back existing protection through if the whole car is coated in it? I assume it would be subject to dilution.


Citrus APC for the exterior trim, Meguiars super de-greaser for the arches etc.. I use the VP citrus pre-wash through a foam lance, if I'm stripping back the protection then I add some APC, otherwise it's wax friendly as a stand alone product in the correct dilution, should never allow it to dry out on the vehicle though.:thumb:



CK888 said:


> Phoarrrr I want! No 'firing order' pics?
> 
> Beautifully done Rob:thumb:


lol no I didn't get any pics of the engine, time was against me a little.



cleslie said:


> When I win the lottery, your doing all my cars!


I'll certainly look forward to your windfall.:thumb:



wadoryu said:


> how long did that take matey. fantastic job.


Spent a week with the customer, some 18-20 hours spent on a E93 BMW and then 30 hours or so on the Lambo.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very very nice.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Citrus APC for the exterior trim, Meguiars super de-greaser for the arches etc.. I use the VP citrus pre-wash through a foam lance, if I'm stripping back the protection then I add some APC, otherwise it's wax friendly as a stand alone product in the correct dilution, should never allow it to dry out on the vehicle though.:thumb:


Nice one, cheers for the info - sorry if I sound thick, but what is the citrus APC? Having trouble finding anything like that from a supporter. Citrus snowfoams/prewash and citrus degreasers, but no APCs. Is the Stardrops citrus based (I seem to recall it was supposed to smell of lemons! ).

Ta


----------



## Ad|oS (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice job on one of my dream cars...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! 

You have certainly done that justice Rob it looks immense! 

Brilliant Work. 

ATB

Johnny


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

lovely job and i love the car


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work mate!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

wow Rob, you were looking forward to this one for a while now. Looks amazing!

//Maz


----------



## AspDet (Mar 10, 2010)

Very impressive!!!
Do you prefer using IP3.02 on the taillights, or did it just seem to work best on this car?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic Rob!! :thumb:

That car is fantastic, and your work "Top" 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, stunning! :thumb:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

simply amazing work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work there fella


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

AspDet said:


> Very impressive!!!
> Do you prefer using IP3.02 on the taillights, or did it just seem to work best on this car?


Thanks, I prefer and find IP3.02 adequate enough for most swirled or dull tailights, due to them being softer than paintwork.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Rob ,

Top job on a truly great supercar and to get that yellow to stand out like that . Wow man!:thumb:

Mario


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Another top job mate.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate - Looks great !


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Stunning results on an awesome car, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

May I ask what what the jeweling process or did the Blackfire glos enhance and blackfire wet diamond give it that bit extra???

Many thanks, p.s werkstat prime (carnauba or acrylic) plus gloss? your views would be good too.:thumb:


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

really nice finish


----------



## vtr kid (Oct 5, 2010)

good job


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning Rob, bet you enjoyed that one.

Neil


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

123quackers said:


> May I ask what what the jeweling process or did the Blackfire glos enhance and blackfire wet diamond give it that bit extra???
> 
> Many thanks, p.s werkstat prime (carnauba or acrylic) plus gloss? your views would be good too.:thumb:


The paintwork is refined and burnished down using Meguiars 205, each stage thereafter adds it's own part to the overall finish.

Werkstat acrylic kit is very good, personally I prefer it for winter use, Jett has an extremely low freezing point so the application will not be affected by the elements.
Easily layered with 30 min intervals and leaves a nice finish.:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> The paintwork is refined and burnished down using Meguiars 205, each stage thereafter adds it's own part to the overall finish.
> 
> Werkstat acrylic kit is very good, personally I prefer it for winter use, Jett has an extremely low freezing point so the application will not be affected by the elements.
> Easily layered with 30 min intervals and leaves a nice finish.:thumb:


Thanks for that:thumb:

Jeff's On its way!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job as ever mate :thumb:


----------

